# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si behet nje Chat me JS?

## dreamcatcher

Pershendetje !

Isha shume i interesuar te mesoja JavaScript ( se ne fillim mendoja se eshte e njejette me Java - por me vone kur lexova nej tut . mesova qeeshte ndryshe dhe ... gati html nejse my opinion ! ) e kam mesuar ca , por keshtu *jam shume i interesuar te dije si behet nje Chat me JS*  ( se pari a mund te behet ) ! E vleresoj ndihmen tuaj ! 
Me respekt dreAm dBetim !

----------


## edspace

Chat-et nuk bëhen me JavaScript. 
Për të lidhur disa kompjutera bashkë për chat, të duhet të përdorësh Java, C++ ose gjuhë të tjera të avancuara. 

Tema do fshihet pasi të lexosh përgjigjen.

----------


## dreamcatcher

Mire pershendetje ! 
E ku mund te marre nje kod free dhe me pas ta pershtat dhe ta beje per my web ! 


Cdo te mire nga dBetim DreAm !

----------


## IlirDeda

Edi nuk shoh ndonje arsye pse duhet te fshihet tema. Perderisa dikush e beri nje pyetje do te thote qe mund te kete edhe te tjere qe mund tu linde kjo ide. Prandaj vetem per pyetjen dhe per pergjigjen tende kjo teme duhet ruajtur.

Nderkohe une do doja te shtoja disa sqarime (duke shpresuar qe nuk do zhduken ne boshllek).

Fakti qe nuk eshte e mundur te besh nje program per Chat vetem me JavaScript nuk ka te beje me kufizimet e gjuhes JavaScript si gjuhe. Cdo program i botes mund te shkruhet ne cdo gjuhe qe te te teket. Por eshte e qarte qe per nje problem te caktuar nje numer gjuhesh jane me te pershtatshme se gjuhe te tjera.

Pa hyre shume ne teori, le te marrim rastin konkret. Kerkohet te behet nje program Chat. Pyetja shtrohet, cfare do beje ky programi (Ne gjuhen e programuesve kur shtrohet kjo pyetje jemi ne requirements phase).
Nje program Chat i thjeshte te ben te mundur te regjistrohesh, te shohesh nje liste personash te me te cilet mund te flasesh dhe te flasesh me nje nga ata ose me te gjithe pernjehere.
Fakti qe thame duhet te regjistrohesh do te thote qe duhet te ekzistoje nje kompjuter i njohur nga te gjithe ku zbatohet nje program regjistrimi. Nga ana tjeter duket evidente qe cdo person qe do te flase duhet te kete nje program per te folur ne kompjuterin e vet.
Pra ne fakt duhen shkruar jo nje por dy programe, Nje program per te folur qe po e quajme klienti, dhe nje program qe ben te mundr regjistrimin dhe lidhjen e dy klieneteve qe po e quajme serveri.
Tani vijme te pyetja per gjuhen. A mund te shkruhen keto dy programe ne JavScript. Sic e thashe edhe me lart, ne teori pergjigja eshte po. Po ne praktike?
JavaScript eshte nje gjuhe qe kryesisht perdoret ne shfletues Interneti si p.sh Internet Explore. Nga vete natyra e tyre shfletuesit e Internetit jane te destinuar te perdoren si kliente. Ndaj programi yne klient mund te shkruhet ne JavaScript.
Ndersa per programin server duhen perdorur gjuhe qe jane me te perdorshme per te shkruar servera. Nje gjuhe e tille eshte PHP.
Pra mund te shkruash nje server te thjeshte ne PHP qe lejon regjistrimin e perdoruesve. Kur perdoruesi ben log in, serveri e shton ate perdorues ne listen e personave me te cilet mund te flitet. Nje person tjeter qe ka bere login e sheh ate perdorues dhe e zgjedh per te folur. Serveri tani mban shenim qe keta dy persona po flasin. Kur njeri prej tyre thote dicka, serveri e mban dhe e ruan per tjetrin. Ne nje program me te perparuar serveri ja dergon tjetrit menjehere ate qe the ti, por nese perdoret Internet Explorer kjo nuk eshte e mundur sepse Internet Explorer nuk pranon dergime qe nuk i ka kerkuar vete.
Nga ana tjeter klienti mund te jete fare i thjeshte. Ne fakt mund te mos kesh nevoje per JavaScript fare. Mund te kesh thjesht nje faqe HTML qe ben refresh cdo disa seconda dhe lexon se cfare mund te kesh thene ti. Por nese perdor JavaScript me objekte komunikimi si p.sh.  XMLHttpRequest, atehere mund te eliminosh efektin e pakendshme te faqes qe fshihet e rivizatohet sa here qe behet refresh.

Keto shenime  jane vetem nje design pa hyre shume ne detaje, por eshte krejt e mundshme te shkruash nje program te thjeshte duke u mbeshtetur ne to.

----------

